# Small trackside structures?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a spot on my layout for a very small structure between two tracks, and I'm trying to decide what to put there. The maximum footprint is 10x10 scale feet. I could just do a shed, but I'd prefer to come up with something a little less generic, and/or something less frequently modeled.

Any suggestions? What kind of small, rundown structures might logically be found close to the tracks?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

between tracks? why not build a shed for an inspection vehicle? with rails to bring the vehicle in from both sides. 
a three wheeled bike or even a gandy dancer?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, initially I thought handcar shed, lilke the one I built to house an Aristo radio control module for my switch machines. But another project I have considered and have file of photos on is a crossing gate tower. I thought about making one out of my Korber whistle-stop station (one room shack with door and windows with an extended platform roof that could be cut short). It would be elevated with either an access ladder or a stairway, which looks way cooler and would alow you to make some risers (using my patented process). Anyway, I know In-Ko-Pah is kind of Southern Californian and small, but hey, this is make believe, so put a Spanish tile roof on 'er and Bob's yer uncle, whatever that means. Best to Cris.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

How about a Santa Fe style telephone booth? Small and interesting looking shacks, especially the "hexagon" style.

Here's a link showing what some booths that made it to the 1980s:
Santa Fe phone booths

Both styles are available in HO scale, so maybe you could get one to scale up:

HO Hexagon booth









HO Square booth


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing those slender phone booths reminded me of a square water tower I saw recently in Maine on a narrow gauge RR. Look to the current GR mag. at the featured layout to see one like it. 
You could do a people walking bridge up and over the track with a central support inbetween. 
A passenger platform. 
A freight dock with a small crane. 
Happy RRing


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a water stand pipe to fill up your steamers.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I built this model of Sheepscot Station, a small "flag stop" depot from the Wiscasset, Waterville, and Farmington Railway,
a 2-foot gauge railroad of Maine, it is 1/29 scale:










The first (and so far, only) version is in wood, I eventually plan to re-do it in plastic for outside use..
The model is by 5.25" long (side to side) by 4.25" wide (front to back)

More info: Sheepscot Station in 1/29 scale.

After I posted the photos in the webpage, I added a platform:



















with the platform, the model has a total footprint of 5.25" long (side to side) by 5.5" wide (front to back)

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Kalmbach books, the people who give us Garden Railways Magazine, has a book from Model Railroader books entitled THE MODEL RAILROADER'S GUIDE TO TRACKSIDE STRUCTURES. There are some Ideas in there. 

JJ


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a bunch of those Kalmbach books and there is lots of info and photos in them to serve as inspiration. 
Hey Bob Sorenson from the photo of the water spout it looks like you have been up to NH to ride the Conway Scenic? Nice RR. 
Todd


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 05 Oct 2012 10:29 AM 
I have a bunch of those Kalmbach books and there is lots of info and photos in them to serve as inspiration. 
Hey Bob Sorenson from the photo of the water spout it looks like you have been up to NH to ride the Conway Scenic? Nice RR. 
Todd 
I was "surfing the web" to look for a stand pipe idea for another project. That one looks cool. It would fit a narrow space and certainly be different.

Brewer Plans also has a sheet of little trackside structures.

Brewer Plans


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Ray
how about a small section house.

Alan
http://www.thegalline.com/


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If you'd like something small, bright red, and southern Californian, try the ATSF station at Boron, CA (in the Antelope Valley). 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5666622061/in/photostream/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Your layout is in the middle of the desert right?










Certainly different than your usual trackside shed


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

sand shed?


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

How about a scale house? No not the 1:20 or 1:24 type but the kind that weighs the train cars as they either stop or slowly pass by depending on the era you are modelling.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

You have already done a privy!!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

How about an old ball signal left over from when a small depot was removed beside the track? Google "ball signal" and you should find some photos to work from. A few lasted into the 1950's and maybe longer. Also on a more modern bent there are quite a number of generally unnoticed structures associated with operating crossing gates and signals.


----------

